# 1971 Silver Mist Schwinn Sports Tourer "Tourist"



## Schwinn499 (Aug 11, 2018)

Picked up this sports tourer years ago and because it wasn't my size and the spokes were pretty roasted, I broke it down and used a few pieces for a few other projects. A couple of weeks ago I slowly dug out the frame and fork and a few other parts from it and the parts stash to throw together a cool round towner for myself. Finally got it mocked up how I want it and tried on the new shoes today as well. Gonna start the clean and rebuild this weekend. 

Shout out to Mike for the hookups on the saddle, thanks dude


----------



## Eric Amlie (Aug 11, 2018)

The one thing that I've had against the Sports Tourer is the headset mounted shifters, but they should work out well on this Sports "Tourist".


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 11, 2018)

Nice!
Those cute little fenders ought to do a nice job of keeping the grit out of the brake shoes.
Your shoes are another story though. Lol!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 11, 2018)

Eric Amlie said:


> The one thing that I've had against the Sports Tourer is the headset mounted shifters, but they should work out well on this Sports "Tourist".



Agreed. I was thinking about putting bar cons on it just for laughs.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 11, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Nice!
> Those cute little fenders ought to do a nice job of keeping the grit out of the brake shoes.
> Your shoes are another story though. Lol!



They are perfect for that! ... And not much else but style points. I just really love the look of these shorty fenders and given it's a tourist it needs fenders  I went with a Continental "tour ride" tire as it seemed to fit the bill and i like trying out new stuff when I can. They also add some good flat protection for dem goat heads 'roun here so that's nice for peace of mind.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Aug 11, 2018)

Schwinn499 said:


> I was thinking about putting bar cons on it just for laughs.



If I had one with drop bars(I do have an Opaque Red '74 that I've never done anything with) I would definitely put bar cons on it.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 12, 2018)

A few changes, a few tweaks. Took her out for a cruise.


----------



## evilw (Nov 14, 2018)

Of course I would love to know if you still have the original stem and Handlebars?

-EW


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 14, 2018)

evilw said:


> Of course I would love to know if you still have the original stem and Handlebars?
> 
> -EW



The stem yes. The bars went on my 77 Superior as I like the GB shape better than the orig bars on the late Superiors.

Shameless plug:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/132853165070


----------



## schwinnman67 (Nov 22, 2018)

Looks great!


----------

